# Double GPO on a STC1000 setup?



## einnebcj (20/9/13)

Hi all

Putting together my STC1000 box and went scrounging around the shed to see what I had and came across a double GPO. Most set ups I've seen use two single plugs......any reason I couldn't use this double?

Chris


----------



## Mardoo (20/9/13)

Guys in the States do this all the time. Just. Mark. Them. Very. Well.


----------



## breakbeer (20/9/13)

I've got 2 STC1000's & one of them (the 1st one I did) has 2 cut extension cords sticking out the back. I decided to go with slimline GPO's for the 2nd one & I think it's much neater

Cold one is sprayed Blue, Hot one sprayed Red


----------



## einnebcj (20/9/13)

As in which one is heating and which is cooling? 

It's normal in Double GPO's for both sets of wires go into same 'points' on back - ie - two negative wires in same spot etc.....?


----------



## breakbeer (20/9/13)

If all the wiring goes to one point in the back of the double GPO then it'll be no good for an STC

you need to seperate the heating & cooling


----------



## BeerNess (20/9/13)

yeah I found this old school one for mine.. but any are fine... i like the switches being there so if I want to for what ever reason I can switch off the heating and cooling separate from the STC power, without unplugging them.


----------



## einnebcj (20/9/13)

Beerness. Does yours look like this on the back.....same principle of single entry points for each cable?


----------



## breakbeer (20/9/13)

I'm tellin' ya, it wont work


----------



## Mardoo (20/9/13)

Good point. Connections to hot and cold must be separate for heating and cooling to function separately. Didn't realize they made doubles with single entry points.


----------



## leighaus (20/9/13)

gday mate,

Im an electrician. Your double gpo there will be no good. As stated, that is just two points from a same switched circuit. you would be fine with a dgpo with an extra switch, but it kind of defeats the purpose and would look funny.

Look around for an older clipsal DGPO if, they used to run cable to each socket 'back in the day'.


----------



## Bridges (20/9/13)

Topics like this scare me a lot. Also will dob myself in. I'm a sparky. If you're unsure, don't guess. The price for getting it wrong with electricity can be very high.


----------



## einnebcj (20/9/13)

Thanks Bridges. That's why I posted - I knew someone with a qualification would give me an answer!


----------



## Dan2 (20/9/13)

I used them on both my STCs. It took a LOT of dickin around to isolate them, but you can do it.
Probably wouldn't go down the same path next time, but I had them laying around the shed....


----------



## BeerNess (21/9/13)

Ah didn't realize yours was single entry yeah as pros have said won't work. My plugs have separate wirings so work a treat


----------



## emnpaul (21/9/13)

If you're not an electrician but just *have *to do your own wiring, and you shouldn't, then what's wrong with two single GPOs, separately wired and labelled hot and cold? It's not that expensive to do the job properly.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/9/13)

I was going to sugest that. And you can get different coloured power points


----------



## Nibbo (21/9/13)

You can get a double gpo with seperate feeds. I use one on my setup. I think it's called something like a skirting gpo or a slimline gpo. Electrical suppliers like middy's or AWM should have them.


----------



## blotto (21/9/13)

einnebcj said:


> Hi all
> 
> Putting together my STC1000 box and went scrounging around the shed to see what I had and came across a double GPO. Most set ups I've seen use two single plugs......any reason I couldn't use this double?
> 
> Chris


If you don't want a duel function temp controller that power point will work fine, it will just be either all cooling or all heating. If you want heating and cooling you'll need two outlets.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/9/13)

I sometimes wonder when I read topics about DIY electrical on this website, if some of the people who no longer visit here, did a bit of DIY electrical themselves................. h34r:


----------



## booargy (22/9/13)

top one will work bottom one will not.


----------



## Tex083 (15/10/13)

http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=PS4094
Get 2 of them $8 each.
Drill a hole and mount in a jiffy box. Looks neat and wont kill you. If you "need" them switched http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=SK0982 $5 each and will be easy.
The STC has a off switch, hold the power button till it turns off.


----------



## yum beer (15/10/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I sometimes wonder when I read topics about DIY electrical on this website, if some of the people who no longer visit here, did a bit of DIY electrical themselves................. h34r:


I've only ever had problems with electrics fitted/installed by professionals.
If you understand the principles and have cut-out switches you should be good to go, just do your homework, triple check everything, and hold your bum hole tight when turning stuff on the first time.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/10/13)

yum beer said:


> If you understand the principles and have cut-out switches you should be good to go, just do your homework, triple check everything, and hold your bum hole tight when turning stuff on *utilising a 5 foot length of PVC piping* the first time.


FTFY


----------



## Glot (18/11/13)

Another safety point. The power point should have a double pole switch because you will be supplying the controller from a 3 pin plug top and lead.


----------



## burrster (21/11/13)

Just my 2 cents worth, a recent bought a skirting double gpo, because each socket could be wired seperately ( I'm a sparky) that said on my second setup I bought 2 panel mount sockets, as they were much cheaper.


----------

